

Monocle.io Open Sourced - hswolff
https://github.com/maccman/monocle

======
Jare
The author discussed the project and a fair amount of internals in the JS
Jabber podcast a couple months ago. Very recommended:
[http://javascriptjabber.com/077-jsj-monocle-with-alex-
maccaw...](http://javascriptjabber.com/077-jsj-monocle-with-alex-maccaw/)

------
ests
It looks like a good example of how to structure and write clean apps in
Sinatra.

------
mosselman
Somehow I don't find the typography satisfying. It is hard to read and explore
the titles. HN does a better job at this even though your site looks prettier.

The same goes for telesc.pe mentioned by sgdesign.

~~~
sgdesign
Could that also be because you're so used to HN's design that it's easier to
identify key elements?

------
sgdesign
Always nice to see more HN-style open-source apps. I hope if it's alright if I
plug mine, an HN clone built with Meteor:

[http://telesc.pe](http://telesc.pe)

And by the way, if you like this kind of layout with the link on the left,
this alternative HN user interface is very well made:
[http://hn.premii.com/](http://hn.premii.com/)

~~~
jeena
I like it a lot but there seems to be some performance problem when you have a
couple of comments there, for example
[http://demo.telesc.pe/posts/a05eba73-cdd9-4d64-933d-2586ffc5...](http://demo.telesc.pe/posts/a05eba73-cdd9-4d64-933d-2586ffc58739)
takes a couple of seconds to load on my 27" iMac in Firefox and even shows me
the beachball of death for a couple of seconds before it gets rendered. It
only has 335 comments.

~~~
sgdesign
It's loading ok for me. But in any case, this demo is running on a free
instance hosted by Meteor (the company), it would probably run much better on
a production instance.

~~~
woah
hmmmm if the wait is being caused by processing of the heavy meteor frontend
code, as I suspect, then "it works fine for me" is actually an indictment, and
"it's on a free server" is no defense.

------
captn3m0
This looks cool. Something that we can run internally as an alternative to our
"Links Thread" on mail.

